# is there a salting contract form



## mike1399 (Oct 18, 2015)

Good day my fellow snow hunters. This year has been bad in the Massachusetts area. But I ended up buying a tailgate sander. I never dealt with that side of the cold business. So if anyone can help me out on a sand/salting can tract form would be great. Happy plowing


----------



## mike1399 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll be using bagged Calc flakes for this property


----------

